# Dorico, Babylonwaves Art Conductor, Mainstage and Standardized Articulations



## ssnowe (Feb 1, 2022)

I can get Mainstage to load Babylonwaves Art Conductor expression maps. Dorico can communicate with Mainstage via one or more IAC ports. I can load virtually any sample library I want into Mainstage.

In theory I should only need to set up one Dorico expression map to send out Babylonwaves standardized articulation key switch requests and then I should be able to get standardized articulations out of any supported Babylonwaves sample library.

Does anybody see any issues with this?


----------



## milford59 (Feb 3, 2022)

“In theory…..”. 

There is a big difference between theory and reality…..


----------



## ssnowe (Feb 3, 2022)

Um, okay, thanks I guess ...


----------



## milford59 (Feb 3, 2022)

ssnowe said:


> Um, okay, thanks I guess ...


Sorry - I didn’t know the answer so I thought I would inject a bit of humour - I hope you get the problem sorted.


----------

